# update on my wife



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

I lost the love of my life tonight. They did a MRI on her and there was no brain function. I never thought at 32 years old I would be burying my wife while holding a baby and raising a three year old. This sucks.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

I am truly sorry to hear that, I wish I could say I know what you are going thru but I can not imagine. If you new anything or someone to talk to I am here. My deepest regrets,

Justin


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

My deepest condolences ruddy.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ruddy,deeply saddened by the loss of your wife,prayers and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

ruddy, please accept our most heartfelt sympathies for your loss…our thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.

With caring thoughts,

Kim and Kay


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't even imagine. So sorry to hear the news. Your wife will be with you in spirit to help lift you up when times get tough. While you're kids probably won't remember her for themselves, take time to teach them about her. She lives on in them.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I can't even imagine the pain and loss you are experiencing. You will be in our thoughts and prayers. Please tell is if we can do anything at all.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Do you have family around to help with the little one?


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about the loss of your wife. just know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time


----------



## Louisianaboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike, I still can't believe that Liz is gone. It breaks my heart into to see this happening. She was a amazing woman, wife to you, mother and friend. I'm here for u and your family. I'm only 2 minutes away. It's all gonna be ok. She will be missed by all that knew her, what a wonderful life she had with u and the girls. I can't believe it. Your my best friend and we will help anyway that we can. Love ya brother


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My deepest condolences Ruddy!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Very sorry about your loss. I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am very saddened to hear this news. I offer my heartfelt condolences. If there is any way that I could help or anything that you may need help with please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. I've had you on my mind all weekend. My deepest regrets and I'll continue to pray for you in this most difficult time.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well that just sucks. Thoughts and prayers brother. Hug the babies.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So sorry, ruddy. I thought we were going to get good news when I clicked this thread.

I wish there was a way I could help.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I just stumbled on this thread, I've never met you or really know who you are, and this being, you wouldn't believe how terrible I feel for you. 

Again very sorry for you loss.

Jason.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss, have been thinking about your family for a couple of days since I read the bad news. No words can make up for the loss of your wife, just know my family is praying for, and thinking of your family.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Prayers to you and your family. I wish you all the strength you need to get through this rough time and to be a support for your children


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Saw your story on the news tonight ruddy. Hope you don't mind if I share&#8230;

http://www.abc4.com/content/news/state/ ... kkshg.cspx

Wishing you the best and I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How are things going ruddy? I'm sure I'm not the only one who has been thinking about you and your situation.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Things are going good, just taking it one day at a time. She was a good mother and great companion. She will be missed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Best wishes to you Mike! It is great to see your community rally around you in this time of need. 
Something we can learn from this is the importance of life insurance. It is a must for all with kids for both parents. Even if the breadwinner is the widower, how will the kids be watched, time missed from work and funeral costs covered? There is not a good excuse for not having at least $100k in life insurance, it is dirt cheap especially in your 20's and 30's. It would have made all of the difference in this situation.


----------

